# Merry Oaks Kidding Thread 2



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

All my senior does have kidded(8) and I have 6 FFs due starting in about 3 weeks so I thought I'd make a separate thread for them.

Udder pictures are from about a week ago.
First up is Empress. Due in 20 days.














Then Tokyo. Due in 24 days.














Tokyo will be the first of Adonis's daughters to freshen this year so I'm REALLY excited to see how she turns out!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

First fresheners, so exciting!!! It is always exciting to see their udders when they kid!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

IKR!!
I 'm sooo excited to see these girl's udders!!
Empress is due in 18 Days:woohoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb::thumbup:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Empress is due in 2 weeks:dancedgi:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Empress is due in a week and Tokyo in a week and a half:leap:
Both are filling their udders, Tokyo more so than Empress.
Empress's little udder so far


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Tokyo's udder is looking great! Super excited to see this girl's babies and what she looks like in milk. Hoping for a single doe:kidred:
I had her up on the stand last week for a kidding clip and I went ahead and gave her a full body clip.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Are Tokyo's kid(s) due in a couple more days?? Any more udder filling? So exciting!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Empress is now on Day 149 and Tokyo on Day 145. From the looks of things, Empress will be going late and Tokyo will probably kid early. She's really filling her udder a lot. It's looking very nice so far
Empress is barely filling at all though, looks like it will be a while.

My little sister's birthday is on the 7th and all she wants is a baby goat so it would be kinda fun if one kidded on her bday.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

:update:
Looks like my sister will get her birthday goat
Empress has filled her udder quite a bit, and ligs are gone!!:leap:















Her udder is bigger than it looks in the pictures, it has actually filled up nicely.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

We have goo


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Buck/doe twins!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Meet Tempest and Bolt Action


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Tempest(Doe)


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Bolt(Buck)


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Tokyo had a gorgeous chammy doe kid last night


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! :leap:


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing pictures!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Now you've gotta get busy and post some pictures! :camera: :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm so glad you got your doe kid out of Empress, Meg!   Congratulations!! Love Temptest's color, too.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Merry Oaks SaturdayNiteSpecial I need to get some better pics but she's already a really nice looking kid
We call her "The special":lol:


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

arty:arty: I am sorry that I missed this! Congrats on all the beautiful kids from Tokyo and Empress (and actually getting doelings)!!! Sooo exciting!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Viktoria

I'm really pleased with all 3 kids, Special in particular is looking awesome!

Twist&Shout is due in just 6 days, another Adonis daughter to freshen Looks like Twist is gonna be easy to milk! Got those big teats like her dam Which will be nice, Empress is a big pain to milk, her teats are so tiny it takes forever to empty her udder, especially since at a 12 hr fill it's rock hard.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She's bred to Taxman, Adonis is her sire


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh, whoops, and I think I deleted my post somehow :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like we _might_ have Twisty babies tomorrow:leap:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Discharge, udder full, ligs gone, looks like babies today


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Single doeling!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

:woohoo:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

A couple more pics...
Merry Oaks Nuthin' Fancy~


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She's really cute


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like the last Alpine kids of the year will be here soon:leap:
Swamp's ready to go!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Swamp had a single doeling this afternoon


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yay! Congrats! Where's the pics? :camera:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yippee!!! I guess you'll be keeping this doe and Twist's doe?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, for now I'll probably be keeping all 4 of the Jr doelings.
Here she is~

I wasn't even home when she was born, Swamp had her all cleaned up and fed by the time I got home and found her And she didn't even pitch a fit when I took her kid away, which was nice, I hate emotional FFs:lol:


----------

